# draw me/my characters [art trades:open]



## namiieco (Jul 3, 2016)

https://toyhou.se/namiieco/characters


Spoiler: me







art trades: open
​


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 3, 2016)

Ill make a quick head shot for you- I need a break from commissions


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 3, 2016)

Nobody wanted my freebies, but I can do one like this for you if you'd like: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?374749-Newbie-s-Dump-(Nevermind)


----------



## namiieco (Jul 4, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Ill make a quick head shot for you- I need a break from commissions


Thank you! 



Mr. Cat said:


> Nobody wanted my freebies, but I can do one like this for you if you'd like: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?374749-Newbie-s-Dump-(Nevermind)


Wow! I can't believe no one wanted any, yes please 

Bump!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 4, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Wow! I can't believe no one wanted any, yes please
> ...



Okay, great!  I'm thinking I will do Christina.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 4, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Okay, great!  I'm thinking I will do Christina.


Nice! I'm looking forward to it ^ ^


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry I've not been so well yesterday and today. But heres art of christina. Hope its ok for you


----------



## namiieco (Jul 5, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Sorry I've not been so well yesterday and today. But heres art of christina. Hope its ok for you
> View attachment 176731


It looks amazing, thank you!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

bump


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jul 6, 2016)

you have over 1k tbt??
EDIT: ignore me im ****ing stupid i read ur post count instead of ur bells lmao


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

pocketdatcrossing said:


> you have over 1k tbt??
> EDIT: ignore me im ****ing stupid i read ur post count instead of ur bells lmao


lol


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 6, 2016)

I can draw Touma!! ^o^


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> I can draw Touma!! ^o^


tysm! cant wait to see it finished ^ ^


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 6, 2016)

Utarara said:


> tysm! cant wait to see it finished ^ ^



Um can you describe what her clothes look like?? I wanna draw half her torso but idk what to draw LOL


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 6, 2016)

Done! Sorry I sorta rushed this one..Since all the drawings of her were just in black and white I had to wing it! I hope this is ok D:!! http://imgur.com/BLpEipc


----------



## namiieco (Jul 6, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> Done! Sorry I sorta rushed this one..Since all the drawings of her were just in black and white I had to wing it! I hope this is ok D:!! http://imgur.com/BLpEipc


Ahh sorry I didn't reply, it's fine anyway, it looks so cute, thank you! owo


----------



## namiieco (Jul 7, 2016)

bump!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 8, 2016)

bump!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

bump!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

haboop


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

another bump <//3


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Jul 10, 2016)

bump ^ ^


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

bummp


----------



## twins (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

twins said:


>


It looks so cute!! Thank you so much ;v;


----------



## namiieco (Jul 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

bump1


----------



## Gir (Jul 12, 2016)

I tried drawing Felicity for you <3


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

apathy said:


> I tried drawing Felicity for you <3
> 
> View attachment 177421


aaah thank you, it look really cute :3


----------



## namiieco (Jul 14, 2016)

bump!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 15, 2016)

bump!@


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

bababump


----------



## namiieco (Jul 17, 2016)

OHohohhhhoooo give me freebies peasants


----------



## namiieco (Jul 17, 2016)

^ bump


----------



## namiieco (Jul 18, 2016)

bymp


----------



## namiieco (Jul 18, 2016)

Boooppp


----------



## namiieco (Jul 19, 2016)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Jul 20, 2016)

nope nuhuh


----------



## namiieco (Jul 21, 2016)

bloop


----------



## namiieco (Jul 21, 2016)

so many bumps and also nearly 900 veiws wow


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

bamp!


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

i might try to whip something up for you when i get the chance.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 25, 2016)

kianli said:


> i might try to whip something up for you when i get the chance.


tysm! Looking forward to it ^ ^


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

Bump, the last few days of my holiday! Excited to get home....


----------



## Milleram (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry about the shaky line art! :S I do much better when I use the pen tool, but I wanted to practice drawing with a tablet.



Spoiler: Christina:


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

amye.miller said:


> Sorry about the shaky line art! :S I do much better when I use the pen tool, but I wanted to practice drawing with a tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Christina:


No, no, it's fine. She look super cute >\\\\<


----------



## namiieco (Jul 29, 2016)

I hate pineapples. Also going home tomorrow morning c:


----------



## namiieco (Jul 30, 2016)

hommmeeeee


----------



## ardrey (Jul 30, 2016)

Utarara said:


> I hate pineapples. Also going home tomorrow morning c:



I also dislike pineapples :T


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

ardrey said:


> I also dislike pineapples :T


Atleast I'm not alone lol


----------



## namiieco (Aug 1, 2016)

ashestoashesjc


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

Cory in the house best anime 2020


----------



## namiieco (Aug 3, 2016)

nico nico nii ~!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Utarara said:


> ashestoashesjc



YESSSSS

bump


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> bump


*claps furiously*
bump!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 4, 2016)

i might doodle a lil something for you later .3.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> i might doodle a lil something for you later .3.


Ahh, thank you :>
I'll look forward ^ ^


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

Bamp


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2016)

Boop ====> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?381018-Requests!-(Please-read-rules-and-be-respectful)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Boop ====> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?381018-Requests!-(Please-read-rules-and-be-respectful)


I love your art style!
Though right now I'm only looking for art for my OC's but I might request in a while.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

bump *


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

bump **


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

bump ***


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

bump ****


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

bump *****


----------



## Aali (Aug 8, 2016)

I can try if you want

http://imgur.com/a/ZSRWO (it goes from oldest to newest)


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> I can try if you want
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ZSRWO (it goes from oldest to newest)


Of course! Go ahead ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

bump *


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

bump **


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

bump ***


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

bump ****


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

bump *****


----------



## namiieco (Aug 11, 2016)

bump ******


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

bump *******


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

u kno the rules and so do ai
dadadadadadadaaadadah
boopboopboopbopbobpobpobpob


----------



## namiieco (Aug 13, 2016)

honoka-chan


----------



## namiieco (Aug 14, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Aug 14, 2016)

i drew aria! sorry ^^; i know it looks bad. i haven't drawn in awhile.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> i drew aria! sorry ^^; i know it looks bad. i haven't drawn in awhile.


Thank you!!! No it looks great


----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 16, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

Bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 19, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 20, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 20, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## pottingston (Aug 20, 2016)

he was so fun to draw!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 20, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 21, 2016)

pottingston said:


> View attachment 181208
> he was so fun to draw!


Aaa sorry I didn't see your post! Tysm, he lost really cute <3


----------



## namiieco (Aug 21, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 22, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 23, 2016)

im running out of things to say


----------



## namiieco (Aug 24, 2016)

^ 100th post!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 24, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 25, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 25, 2016)

Aaa almost 3000 views <3


----------



## namiieco (Aug 26, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 26, 2016)

bump ~!
love live was sad


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

nico nico nii ~!


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 28, 2016)

bump ~


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

definately didnt forget about this thread


----------



## namiieco (Aug 31, 2016)

same same shark!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 15, 2016)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Sep 16, 2016)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Sep 17, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## namiieco (Sep 19, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## namiieco (Sep 21, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2017)

revived!


----------



## dedenne (Oct 28, 2017)

Might try doing Aine


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Might try doing Aine



Okay! You can put her in any outfit you'd like


----------



## dedenne (Oct 28, 2017)

Ere u go!!!!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 29, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Ere u go!!!!
> View attachment 210330



thank you! she looks adorable <3


----------



## dedenne (Oct 29, 2017)

namiieco said:


> thank you! she looks adorable <3



Aha no prob! And thank you for the *huge* tip.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 1, 2017)

bump!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 18, 2017)

bump
i added pictures of myself
pls don't bully


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 19, 2017)

i tried some new colouring on xiu, hope you like it ; w ;



Spoiler:


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

Oldcatlady said:


> i tried some new colouring on xiu, hope you like it ; w ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



This is so nice. The eyes are beautiful and they just look cute as heck. Love the lightly flushed cheeks. <333


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 19, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> This is so nice. The eyes are beautiful and they just look cute as heck. Love the lightly flushed cheeks. <333



ahh thank you for your kind words, you're so sweet ; o ;


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

i wanted to doodle and couldn't think of what to draw so i browsed through reqs and liked xiu ;;
i'm not an artist but i found xiu cute and thought they should get some lovin' again



Spoiler: splat


----------



## namiieco (Nov 20, 2017)

Oldcatlady said:


> i tried some new colouring on xiu, hope you like it ; w ;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


for some reason i can't see it? ;;
it looks like an empty spoiler to me



Stepheroo said:


> i wanted to doodle and couldn't think of what to draw so i browsed through reqs and liked xiu ;;
> i'm not an artist but i found xiu cute and thought they should get some lovin' again
> 
> 
> ...


thank you ~! 
xiu looks adorable <3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 20, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> i wanted to doodle and couldn't think of what to draw so i browsed through reqs and liked xiu ;;
> i'm not an artist but i found xiu cute and thought they should get some lovin' again
> 
> 
> ...



THAT EXPRESSION IS SO CUTE asfghjkl;



namiieco said:


> for some reason i can't see it? ;;
> it looks like an empty spoiler to me



Ahh this is not the first time I’m the only one who can see the image ;; idek why. Does this work? @_@





if it still doesn't work, here's the link to dA


----------



## namiieco (Nov 21, 2017)

Oldcatlady said:


> THAT EXPRESSION IS SO CUTE asfghjkl;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they look great!!! thank you so much <33


----------



## namiieco (Nov 22, 2017)

boop


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

- ignore -


----------



## namiieco (Nov 22, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> - ignore -



eeehhh??? im sure it's not that bad :c


----------



## namiieco (Nov 23, 2017)

bumpadoodledoo


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

namiieco said:


> eeehhh??? im sure it's not that bad :c



it was rly rly bad. bodies shouldn't be done by my hand and then shown to the public, lmaooo
i'll redo one for you soon. ;v;

it was a doodle of you, btw, since i don't know if people have been doing that. are there any other details you'd like in a pic of you? if so, you can tell me either here or vm/pm me <3


----------



## namiieco (Nov 23, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> it was rly rly bad. bodies shouldn't be done by my hand and then shown to the public, lmaooo
> i'll redo one for you soon. ;v;
> 
> it was a doodle of you, btw, since i don't know if people have been doing that. are there any other details you'd like in a pic of you? if so, you can tell me either here or vm/pm me <3



aw no it's alright! feel free to do anything ^^


----------



## namiieco (Nov 24, 2017)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Nov 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## namiieco (Nov 27, 2017)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Nov 28, 2017)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2017)

boop


----------



## namiieco (Nov 30, 2017)

booop


----------



## namiieco (Dec 1, 2017)

boop


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 1, 2017)

Spoiler: badoop


----------



## namiieco (Dec 2, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> Spoiler: badoop


i love you! <3
thanks so much connie looks cute af


----------

